
Elon Musk: “vehicle logs show Autopilot was turned off in Pennsylvania crash” - simonebrunozzi
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/753699861636128768
======
protomyth
I extremely uncomfortable with a car company that gets all car data sent to it
and then uses it for PR. Evidence during an investigation shouldn't be treated
this way.

------
blisterpeanuts
Good news for Tesla.

